# Dolby-Digital Ausgang = 5.1 fähig?



## Xzarus (25. Juni 2004)

Ich wollte mir einen PC kaufen wunderte mich bei den genannten Attributen, ob der (Zitat "TV- und Dolby-Digital-Ausgang" auch das Verwenden eines "mehr-boxigen" Soundsystems wie 3.1 bzw. 5.1 erlaubt, da ich leider persönlich nur wenig Ahnung davon habe .
Und wenn nicht, was erlaubt mir dieser Ausgang dann?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen
Xzarus


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
bei einer "normalen" Soundkarte ist keine Dolby-Digitale Wiedergabe
möglich, bei dieser schon und wohl auch Headset und Aktivboxen.


----------

